# Where is it at ?



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

I know this has been discussed over and over and I also did a search but for the life of me I cannot find the AMP in the trunk. I think its also fear of ruining the liner looking for it. Can someone provide specifics. Do you have to peel back the lining a lot cause it seems like it easy to bend/break. I searched in the left /drivers side of the trunk but towards where the trunk hinge goes in. Is it closer to the tailight area or where the fuel tank is ? Thanks....


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Open the trunk. With your legs touching the back bumper look at the inner carpet on the left side of the trunk. It should have a small trim plug holding it up. Remove this plug (needle nose plyers work good), pull carpet down and you will see the screws holding the amp in. It is about halfway between the tail lamp and the trunk hinge.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

ok thanks for the details.


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

The liner is also very flexible - soft even. I just pulled the top corner of mine down, flipping it inside out kinda, reached in, adjusted the gain, and flipped it back into position. No harm done at all - didn't even have to undo any retaining tabs.


----------

